# How Long Will a Chosera 3000 last



## gadgetguy9000 (Feb 26, 2016)

For a home cook, assuming lots of veg prep, for two people, generally, by a "chopper", using Swedish stainless knives and the like?


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Feb 26, 2016)

Quite a while


----------



## gadgetguy9000 (Feb 26, 2016)

Can you give a little quantitative nuance to your answer? 

A. 0 - 2 years
B. 2 - 5 years
C. 5 - 8 years
D. 8+ years


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Feb 26, 2016)

You leave a lot of variables open. 

- How often will you use the stone? That is, can you estimate how many knives per week you will sharpen with it?

- Will it be used for finish polishing and for touch ups, or are you planning to use it as a primary stone? (Do you have a lower grit stone for resetting a bevel and/or repairs?)

- How compulsive are you about flattening it? Medium/fine grit stones like the Chocera 3000 usually do not require flattening before each use, but some do anyway.

- Do you sharpen with a lot of pressure and mostly use the center of the stone, or do you use light to moderate pressure and try to use the entire surface of the stone?


----------



## panda (Feb 26, 2016)

long arse time


----------



## gadgetguy9000 (Feb 26, 2016)

I tried to characterize the total need for sharpening in terms of food prep = blade use ~ total knife dulling. I intend to be efficient with regard to stone usage - no overuse, no un-needed flattening, appropriate level of pressure, use of the bulk of the surface. I would use an 800 before this stone, when required.


----------



## gadgetguy9000 (Feb 26, 2016)

panda said:


> long arse time


How long is an arse?


----------



## strumke (Feb 26, 2016)

I doubt I'll be in a position where I need to replace a stone because is been worn down for many many many years. Home cook, decent # of knives, only sharpen a few times a year or so. Even if it were once a month I think I would end up breaking the stone by accident before wearing it down. At least 5 years, but I'd think more likely 8+ (for me at least).

Restaurant chef would be a way different story.


----------



## TB_London (Feb 27, 2016)

If you want specific answers, I'd guesstimate 1mm in stone thickness per year


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Feb 27, 2016)

gadgetguy9000 said:


> I tried to characterize the total need for sharpening in terms of food prep = blade use ~ total knife dulling. I intend to be efficient with regard to stone usage - no overuse, no un-needed flattening, appropriate level of pressure, use of the bulk of the surface. I would use an 800 before this stone, when required.



Then the answer is D. 8+ years.


----------



## Jovidah (Feb 27, 2016)

What's the reasoning behind the question? 

In regard to how fast they get consumed; this link might help: http://www.toolsfromjapan.com/wordpress/?p=756
At least it gives you an idea of how they match up relatively to most other stones.


----------



## gadgetguy9000 (Feb 27, 2016)

Jovidah said:


> What's the reasoning behind the question?
> 
> In regard to how fast they get consumed; this link might help: http://www.toolsfromjapan.com/wordpress/?p=756
> At least it gives you an idea of how they match up relatively to most other stones.


The motivation is that the stone is discontinued and I can get one at a good price - $90 CDN, 61 Euros.

Interesting article, though I question the ability of the testers to measure accurately down to the picometer (one one trillionth of a meter).

"Amount of stone consumed: 0.011428571mm"

Thanks for all the insights, guys. The verdict is "not buy".


----------



## Jovidah (Feb 27, 2016)

I think the general verdict is that while they are certainly good and nice stones, they tend to be a bit overpriced. 
Are they great stones, definitly. They're definitly better than the low-budget stones. But when compared to the other 'better' brands, like Imanishi, Suehiro and Sigma it becomes a bit more difficult and more down to personal preference (like preference for S&G, preference in hardness, etc). In that area, in comparable grit I'd say it's a lot harder to appoint a definite winner (as you can also see when you read all of the testing on that website). 

However, that aside, they're still good stones. Interestingly enough in Europe the Naniwa's can be had rather cheaply - at the same price level or even cheaper than most of the usual alternatives - so they become more attractive; in the US less so as they're incredibly overpriced there. 

I can't determine for you whether the price is 'right' currently, but if they're cheaper than the high-quality alternatives it's still a great bargain.


----------



## Benuser (Feb 27, 2016)

I would tend to agree.


----------



## gadgetguy9000 (Feb 27, 2016)

Jovidah said:


> I think the general verdict is that while they are certainly good and nice stones, they tend to be a bit overpriced.
> Are they great stones, definitly. They're definitly better than the low-budget stones. But when compared to the other 'better' brands, like Imanishi, Suehiro and Sigma it becomes a bit more difficult and more down to personal preference (like preference for S&G, preference in hardness, etc). In that area, in comparable grit I'd say it's a lot harder to appoint a definite winner (as you can also see when you read all of the testing on that website).
> 
> However, that aside, they're still good stones. Interestingly enough in Europe the Naniwa's can be had rather cheaply - at the same price level or even cheaper than most of the usual alternatives - so they become more attractive; in the US less so as they're incredibly overpriced there.
> ...



I already have one of the stones. If the lifespan was, say, 18 months, I would buy a second at the current price. I am sorry I wasn't clear on this. 

I note that on your "Consolidating my stones..." thread, at least five of the eight repsonders (to date) specifically recommended you get the Chosera 3000, so at least a few people feel they offer sufficiently high performance for the price. The replacement for the Chosera is much pricier per unit volume hence, in part, my original question.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Feb 27, 2016)

gadgetguy9000 said:


> I already have one of the stones. If the lifespan was, say, 18 months, I would buy a second at the current price. I am sorry I wasn't clear on this.
> 
> I note that on your "Consolidating my stones..." thread, at least five of the eight repsonders (to date) specifically recommended you get the Chosera 3000, so at least a few people feel they offer sufficiently high performance for the price. The replacement for the Chosera is much pricier per unit volume hence, in part, my original question.



I actually had wondered the same some time ago when Pauls finest in Canada was still selling Chosera and just got it the Naniwa pro. At the rate I use them I have a hard time gauging how long they'll last, but it seems like it'll be a LONG time. I decided not to buy the extra set (was contemplating an extra 400, 1000, 3000, 5000, 10000)


----------



## Jovidah (Feb 27, 2016)

gadgetguy9000 said:


> I already have one of the stones. If the lifespan was, say, 18 months, I would buy a second at the current price. I am sorry I wasn't clear on this.
> 
> I note that on your "Consolidating my stones..." thread, at least five of the eight repsonders (to date) specifically recommended you get the Chosera 3000, so at least a few people feel they offer sufficiently high performance for the price. The replacement for the Chosera is much pricier per unit volume hence, in part, my original question.


Aah it makes a lot more sense now. 

Regarding value / price for performance... well this is always hard to decide, and it depends a lot on your own financial situation. I think what I was trying to say is that plenty of people who compared the stones said that they could get equal or better performing stones for less money. The pricing often plays a role in what people recommend or prefer. 
But admittedly this is only really a factor with the Naniwa's on the American side of the pond, where they're normally sold at exorbitant prices. They're heaps cheaper in Europe. It was actually cheaper for me to buy Naniwa than the usual Bester / Rika recommendation.

So for me considering a Naniwa 3000 makes sense (if it's anything like the 1000) because I can get it for around 70 bucks. If I had to pay over 120 bucks for it, I wouldn't consider it a sensible deal unless it came with a pink leprechaun and a winged unicorn...


----------



## Kingkor (Feb 27, 2016)

How much time will it take for the chosera 3000 to not be usable in a commercial use 3-4 knives a day not for setting bevels but only as a part of a set?


----------

